

Is Anyone Proud of Their Company Blog? - landtco

Who is responsible for it? Who writes for it?<p>Are there any best practices you can share?
======
patrickfl
Kind of a lurker here but thought I'd step in since this is where I spend at
least 10% of my week. I am in fact proud of our company blog. I do about 80%
of the posts and try to get authority figures in the industry to guest post
whenever I can.

I honestly started off just because I knew blogging was good for SEO, but now
I love blogging and would do it even if no one read my posts.

Since the time I started blogging a few years ago, our traffic has SOARED in
ways I never thought it would.

I focus on writing about general news in the industry as well as theory. As
far as best practices:

1\. The number 1 rule I stick by is _only write posts that I would read
myself, and that I am proud of._

2\. I try not to newsjack, if I can be one of the first people to write about
a piece of news that is going on in the industry I will take that as an
opportunity. When that happens the traffic comes pouring in.

3\. Although I do a lot of SEO myself, I don't ever worry about stuff like
keyword density or other stuff that could drive away readers.

We've had dozens of clients and employee hires that have found us through
reading our blog.

------
duggieawesome
Regarding our blog, Reefpoints
([http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/](http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/)), all
employees are encouraged to publish articles. We have designers, developers
and project managers writing about technology, design and process. Moreover,
it serves as a place for opinion and experience pieces regarding tech
communities and conferences.

We publish it through a public GitHub repo
([https://github.com/dockyard/reefpoints](https://github.com/dockyard/reefpoints)).

We've found the process of using Git for blog posts helpful. We submit pull
requests and receive immediate feedback from our coworkers. Moreover, after
officially publishing the article, our readers are allowed to submit pull
requests of their own (usually correcting typos, or incorrect code blocks).
Furthermore, we can open up GitHub issues to save our blog ideas.

Personally, I've found this process great.

------
danielhonigman
We have a few contributors for the G2 Crowd blog
([http://about.g2crowd.com/blog](http://about.g2crowd.com/blog)), but it's a
great place not only for sharing company news, POVs, media coverage and more,
but to publish highlights from your user/customer base as well.

~~~
landtco
What fraction of traffic does your blog do compared to your main site?

------
maxbrown
I don't work there, but I would venture a guess that employees at Basecamp
(37signals) are proud of
[https://signalvnoise.com/](https://signalvnoise.com/)

------
jfrisby
I've moved on from the company in question, but as technical co-founder of
Cloudability -- yes, I am proud of their blog. I just wish the brilliant folks
there would WRITE MOAR!

------
joshdance
Buffer does a great job with their blog. And they publish best practices and
who writes etc all the time.

~~~
porker
Seconded. Their blog is one I hold up to potential clients as an example of a
well-done B2C blog. Then I explain the strategy and planning that goes on
behind it.

Potential clients look baffled that a blog could be so much work :)

------
vishalzone2002
not really. But I like gilt and hubspot blogs

~~~
vishalzone2002
custora's among really new ones as well.

